# HOFC 2010 - Contest Winners



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Heresy-Online Fiction Competition 2010
Contest Results​
First of all, i want to congratulate everyone on a wonderful competition this year. I've had the honor of reading 25 wonderful fiction entries this year, more by far than any other contest we've had in the Original Works section to date :yahoo:. However, as with all contests and competitions, there has to be a winner. And however much it pains me to have to be the one to pick it, it must be done anyways. I'd love to give you all the same prizes this year, as everyone of these stories is deserving of merit, but alas, i don't have _that_ much pull with prize support.

So without further adieu, (since i've taken my sweet time already, lol) i will start with the presentation of our two runner-ups for this years contest.

First off:

*"Infection" - Mossy_Toes*

This was a rousing tale of a group of Adeptus Sororitas and their attempts to clear the name of a convent degraded to xenos scum. A self-proclaimed "bolter-porn" adventure, it is only the beginning of what is sure to be a continually pleasing series. It is my hope that this story will continue, as i hope to be there to see it through to fruition.

So congratulations Mossy_Toes, as a runner-up to this years comp, you have been awarded a copy of the Imperial Munitorum Manual by Graham McNeill.

Next:

*"Stark Truths" - Eremite*

A relative newcomer to Heresy-Online, and a talented writer, Eremite has shown us the "stark truths" of dealing with a xenos invasion. His story is a wonderful insight into the logistics of dealing with the Tyranids. The "Stark Report" is a collection of testimony collected by _The Strategic Collective_, and is definitely a must read.

So congratulations Eremite, as a runner-up in this year's comp, you've been awarded a copy of the Imperial Munitorum Manual by Graham McNeill.


and finally, the winner of this year's Heresy-Online Fiction Competition is:

*"Sheep Don't Like Stones" - Turkeyspit*

Turkeyspit has done something here that i want you all to take note of. It's subtle, and i doubt even the he recognizes it. The story is simple, uncluttered. It lacks the major sensory detail that can be found in the mainstream 40k and Old World works. This has to do with perspective. The main character of this story is naught but a child. And Turkeyspit has captured the imagery of his theme perfectly. It's very rare that you see something so simplistic in nature, carry such weight in narrative. When you are writing the world from the eyes of a child, the observations, dialogue, descriptions are not 'dumbed-down', but narrowed. simplified. Taken at face value. 

An adult would clearly see the danger in jumping in front of a Space Marine about to be hacked to pieces by a greenskin and, rightly so, hide from said danger. However, as nailed in this story, a child, who's capacity for assessing odds and realizing danger are limited due to lack of experience, might simply step in front of the Space Marine in a feeble yet defiant gesture of defense of the one who had just moments before, defended him. 

These simple yet realistic qualities are what make certain pieces of fiction stand out from others. It is simply to aggrandize your work in size, scope and description in order to make it sound more sophisticated, and the grand scope of 40k and Warhammer Fantasy is lacking in none of these qualities already. In my opinion, what makes for great fiction is a simple, concise narrative. Don't overcrowd your work with vast paragraphs of sensory perception. Don't over-wash the scene with notions of how the grass sways lazily in the wind. Let your narrative be but the catalyst for the reader's imagination. Every reader produces an image in their mind of how the story looks to them. Let your descriptions act simply as building blocks with which the reader can construct that monumental space battle, or that sneaky door to door firefight, or the parry and riposte in a kings sparring halls. Your writing will be all the better for it. 

:thank_you: 

-CP

So congratulations Turkeyspit, as winner of the Heresy-Online Fiction Competition 2010, i hereby award you the grand prize:

Imperial Munitorum Manual
Redemption Corps
The Flight of the Eisenstein
Enforcer Omnibus
Legends of the Space Marines
The Sabbat Worlds Crusade No. 284
The Horus Heresy Vol.1 Visions of War
The Art of Adrian Smith


Thanks again to everyone for participating in this years Fiction Competition. I hope you'll all be around to contribute next year. I've chosen to remove the "most creative" story prize, since i simply can't choose one, they are all so massively creative. However, stay tuned and be prepared for the "Forum Choice" competition, where we will pit these same stories against each other once more for bragging rights! (who knows, there might be a extra bonus. :wink

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations Turkeyspit for winning! Congratulations to everyone else, and thank you for the awesome entries that have provided us all with several hours of good reading! :read: 

And to the ones that did ont make it... (Incuding me...) I hope that you will put your boots in the mud, and write an entry next year!


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

So being creative = win! Somehow, I figured that was the case. Grats Turkeyspit.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow. I honestly didn't expect this. I hoped to do well in the contest, but given the level of competition I saw, I figured it was a long shot.

I would like to thank The Academy, Ritalin, my wife (my editor in thrall), and the local crew at McDonalds (because Egg McMuffins are just that awesome) for making this happen. I would also like to thank Commissar Ploss for hosting the contest, and for his kind words.

I had a great deal of fun writing this piece, and I'm glad that others enjoyed reading it.

A hearty congratulations to all who participated in the contest, as it isn't easy exposing your work to public scrutiny.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats Turk, your story is definitely the most unique here. Enjoy your prizes , as for a Forum Choice contest that would be fun but could we make and submit new entries, I may have one that is better then _The Eightfold Path_.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Cool jets!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats guys. Ah well, didn't expect to win, and there's always next year .


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats to everyone who won, and +rep on the way!

May next year's contest be even better!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I will be contacting the winners by PM for shipping information as well as providing a time frame within which they can expect their prizes.

CP


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Good show everyone!


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Swish. Good job guys, the imagination behind some of this year's entries was fantastic. This can only inspire the bar to be raised again next year. Top three, I tip my hat to you. Congratulations. 

L.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well done turkey spit


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Well done Mossy_Toes, Eremite and Turkeyspit. Enjoy those books.


----------



## Ignatius Hadrian (Jul 25, 2010)

A hearty congratulations to all three of you. Well deserved.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree with the result... *Turkeyspit's* story was my favourate and very moving. I will have to try a lot harder next time (to get in the top 3). :victory:


----------

